# houses?



## want hedgie

I'm hopefully going to get a hedgehog and wanted to know if they needed a cage or just an enclosed area?


----------



## krbshappy71

In this same area you just wrote this you will find MANY discussions on what they need, start with these:

viewtopic.php?f=8&t=55
viewtopic.php?f=8&t=94
viewtopic.php?f=8&t=1860

Please read all you can about hedgehogs before getting one.


----------



## want hedgie

is that a yes or no?


----------



## tie-dye hedgie

Yes, of course they need a cage and atleast 4 square feet of open floor space, not including the space for a wheel! 

Read ALL of the stickies in every category on HHC and as many threads as possible!!! Also, every hedgie owner, old and new, needs to read LizardGirl's book, here is the link: http://www.hedgehogbook.webs.com/ It is a MUST to learn all you need to know about hedgies!!!

For wheels, I recommend the Carolina Storm Wheel, made by LarryT on here. Here is a link to the thread with lots of great reviews: viewtopic.php?f=20&t=4844

If you have any questions feel free to ask and welcome to HHC.


----------



## want hedgie

why cant I put cage walls around the corner of a room? :?


----------



## hedgielover

I bet if you do your research you can find the answer to that question by yourself. Do as others have said and read the stickies and do some research. There is a search function at the very top right hand corner of the screen (scroll all the way up to the title bar) that will also help you a lot. We welcome new questions but it is a good idea to do lots of your own research first.


----------



## tie-dye hedgie

Because they will try to escape. What do you have to mind for cage walls, or a cage?
Here is a great cage: http://www.petsmart.com/product/index.j ... Id=2753643 If you decide to purchase it, order x-large.


----------



## want hedgie

i know, thanks for all the helpful links and stuff  
but i just want to know so i can buy anything i need plus it would give me a lot more space for (hopefully) my hedgie


----------



## want hedgie

lots of cages don't have roofs so what if i make it hedge proof
(can i put some kind overlap like covering the edge with cardboard) thay cant climb upside down right?


----------



## want hedgie

where i plan to keep it i have real walls on three sides i would only have to cover one side


----------



## LarryT

You can build a c&c cage and make a roof very easily. If you look at the cage thread you will see lots of examples  .


----------



## tie-dye hedgie

I agree, you can make a C&C cage, it's really fun and you can be creative! 

The reason why I'm against the cage in the corner is that cold air sinks to the floor and heads to the sides of the walls. It could be hard to heat the area that you are talking about.

Visit LG's heating thread for ideas on heating your cage, here is a link: viewtopic.php?f=8&t=4579


----------



## want hedgie

good point thanks ill go look at some of those forums


----------



## want hedgie

tie-dye hedgie said:


> I agree, you can make a C&C cage, it's really fun and you can be creative!
> 
> what's a C&C cage?


----------



## tie-dye hedgie

This is an example.


----------



## Kenzi

http://www.guineapigcages.com/howto.htm
this website clearly shows how to easily make a c&c cage, but i recommend you make the walls a little bit higher.


----------



## EryBee

Those C&C cages are easily to design and build, and they would be my cage of choice if I had the space for one. Right now I use a large Sterilite bin, but that will change when I move again.


----------



## want hedgie

thanks for all the help  
do you know where to buy the cubes? :?


----------



## tie-dye hedgie

Any department store, Target and Walmart sometimes have sales on them too.


----------



## Judi

If you're getting a baby hedgehog, it might be better to start with a plastic bin at first. I tried the C&C cage and had to give up on it because he got out every single night. He could squeeze right between the bars. Nothing's more frustrating than spending the first hour of every day playing hunt the hedgie.


----------



## want hedgie

Wow :lol: are the baby's really that small?
Also about how much would it cost to make on of those?


----------



## tie-dye hedgie

Well you are also going to need coroplast from a sign shop, which can be anywhere from $20 to $50 for the size sheet you buy. Once you get the coroplast you will need to cut it to fit 5-8 inches up the cage walls, this helps prevent escaping.

The cubes for the cage itself will be about $18 total. The standard size for a C&C cage is usually 2 by 3 cubes.

For bedding, the majority on here have fleece from a fabric store for liners, which are two layers of fleece cut to fit the bottom of the cage. You can sew them if you like, but you can also just cut to fit the cage without sewing.

Depending on the wheel, it can be anywhere from about $15 to $30. I recommend the Carolina Storm Wheel, which is made and sold buy LarryT on here. This is a link to the for sale thread of the wheel: viewtopic.php?f=20&t=4844

For heating, most use a CHE or ceramic heat emitter, in 100-150 watt with a 10 inch lamp over top of the cage and a *digital thermometer is a must!* Temperatures *need* to stay between 73 and 78 degrees for your hedgie to be safe and warm. Here is a thread all about heating that LG wrote up: viewtopic.php?f=8&t=4579

They need 12-14 hours of light a day on the same schedule. For example, lights go on at 7am and off at 8pm. A desk lamp to the overhead light would work. You can also purchase a light timer, which will make it so the lights will turn the light on automatically so your hedgie can stay on schedule.


Edit: To add, here is a link to another thread about C&C cages and what to do for a lid on top: viewtopic.php?f=8&t=7441&view=unread#unread


----------



## want hedgie

thanks tie-dye hedgie

You are so helpful 

do you think you tell me if this estimate is right?

$175 for my hedgie from http://www.piercespogs.com/ 
$40 for coroplast cage liner
$18 for C&C cubes for cage
$30 and shipping for carolina storm wheel and
$30 for fabric to make cage liner
equaling about $293
AM i forgetting anything?


----------



## Lilysmommy

want hedgie said:


> do you think you tell me if this estimate is right?
> 
> $175 for my hedgie from http://www.piercespogs.com/
> $40 for coroplast cage liner
> $18 for C&C cubes for cage
> $30 and shipping for carolina storm wheel and
> $30 for fabric to make cage liner
> equaling about $293
> AM i forgetting anything?


That sounds about right. Do you know how you're going to heat the cage to the correct temperature? Unless you heating the entire room to a warm enough temperature, you'll need something extra to keep the cage warm enough, such as a space heater (keeps the whole room warm) or a CHE (keeps just the cage warm). CHEs tend to be the best option for a single cage, though it's more expensive initially. 
Also these things aren't as expensive (especially if you make your own hiding place), but don't forget a hiding place and food bowls.


----------



## tie-dye hedgie

want hedgie said:


> thanks tie-dye hedgie
> 
> You are so helpful
> 
> do you think you tell me if this estimate is right?
> 
> $175 for my hedgie from http://www.piercespogs.com/
> $40 for coroplast cage liner
> $18 for C&C cubes for cage
> $30 and shipping for carolina storm wheel and
> $30 for fabric to make cage liner
> equaling about $293
> AM i forgetting anything?


I like what you did with the colors and you're welcome 

Yes, this is about right. Of course, something might be less expensive or more expensive.  I agree with Lilysmommy though, what are you doing for heating?


----------



## Kenzi

I'm new to hedgies too. I am getting mine on Saturday.

Here is my running total so far on things other than the cage (since I'm using sterilite).
$2.77 hedgehog plushie
$72.77 fleece, flannel, batting, and thread. I got the fleece 60% off, but i still managed to spend a boat load. i think i bought about 8 yards of fleece, and 2 yards of flannel. I bought batting to make the hedgie bags more padded. 
$4.99 igloo 
$24.99 flying saucer wheel
$3.50 8 lbs of yesterday's new cat litter
$34.99 CHE bulb
$17.99 10 inch heat lamp
$29.99 thermostat
$.49 litter pan (just a dish from a thrift store)
$4.97 food/water/treat dishes
$1 hotwheels car

Also, my food is $11 for one bag, and $13.59 for another one. I'm feeding a combo.

This is all without tax, and without shipping for some items. My total was $198.45 and this is all accessories. 
My hedgie is $195, and i spent a total of $40.30 on my sterilite bin and loft set up. So total spent is about $453.34 for me. but i realize i spent way more than I needed to on fabric because I am making tons of cuddle sacks, cuddle tunnels, liners, blankets, and other things.


----------



## want hedgie

oh yeah i forgot heating 
can you recommend anything that works well for you? is the heating lamp better or heating the whole house?


----------



## tie-dye hedgie

For heating, most use a CHE or ceramic heat emitter, in 100-150 watt with a 10 inch lamp over top of the cage and a *digital thermometer is a must!* Temperatures *need* to stay between 73 and 78 degrees for your hedgie to be safe and warm. Here is a thread all about heating that LG wrote up: viewtopic.php?f=8&t=4579


----------



## LarryT

Kenzi said:


> I'm new to hedgies too. I am getting mine on Saturday.
> 
> Here is my running total so far on things other than the cage (since I'm using sterilite).
> $2.77 hedgehog plushie
> $72.77 fleece, flannel, batting, and thread. I got the fleece 60% off, but i still managed to spend a boat load. i think i bought about 8 yards of fleece, and 2 yards of flannel. I bought batting to make the hedgie bags more padded.
> $4.99 igloo
> $24.99 flying saucer wheel
> $3.50 8 lbs of yesterday's new cat litter
> $34.99 CHE bulb
> $17.99 10 inch heat lamp
> $29.99 thermostat
> $.49 litter pan (just a dish from a thrift store)
> $4.97 food/water/treat dishes
> $1 hotwheels car
> 
> Also, my food is $11 for one bag, and $13.59 for another one. I'm feeding a combo.
> 
> This is all without tax, and without shipping for some items. My total was $198.45 and this is all accessories.
> My hedgie is $195, and i spent a total of $40.30 on my sterilite bin and loft set up. So total spent is about $453.34 for me. but i realize i spent way more than I needed to on fabric because I am making tons of cuddle sacks, cuddle tunnels, liners, blankets, and other things.


Did you get a digital thermometer? Sorry if I missed it.


----------



## Kenzi

Larry, are right. I knew I was forgetting something. 

I bought 2 zoomed digital thermometers. The yellow ones. 
$15.98 spent total ($7.99 each)


----------



## LarryT

Kenzi said:


> Larry, are right. I knew I was forgetting something.
> 
> I bought 2 zoomed digital thermometers. The yellow ones.
> $15.98 spent total ($7.99 each)


You are so well prepared.  Saturday is almost here!


----------



## HedgeMom

Don't forget at least $500 dollars in reserve for emergency vet bills.


----------



## want hedgie

where can i buy a CHE ? can i buy it at petco? do you have to order it? should i keep a spare bulb? i know you said they last a while, but how long? a week, a month, 2 months, half a year, a whole year? are the replacement bulbs expensive, how expensive? how much does the lamp cost?
is there more then one brand? if so, which brand is best?

*sorry for all the questions  *


----------



## Hedgieonboard

This thread should help you out with heating and where to get the things you are looking for
viewtopic.php?f=8&t=4579&st=0&sk=t&sd=a&hilit=heating+simplified

If you aren't wanting to buy online you can call your local area pet stores to see if they carry what you are looking for.


----------



## want hedgie

so how long do CHE bulbs last?


----------



## susanaproenca

want hedgie said:


> so how long do CHE bulbs last?


I think I've read somewhere here that usually they last a couple of years.


----------



## want hedgie

wow really; are they expensive?


----------



## margolia.wind

I just bought mine at PetSmart a few weeks ago and it was about 37$ (Canadian), I think - for a 100 watt bulb.


----------



## want hedgie

oh cool
can one completely heat a cage?


----------



## LarryT

want hedgie said:


> oh cool
> can one completely heat a cage?


Depends on the size of the cage and the wattage of the bulb.


----------



## want hedgie

so about how large a space can it heat?


----------



## shaelikestaquitos

want hedgie said:


> so about how large a space can it heat?


If you have a 2x3 c&c cage or a 2x2 a 100w CHE bulb with an 8.5 inch dome will cover the entire space (if that gives you an estimate).


----------

